# Datenbank Abfrage



## Don_Beckmann (28. Sep 2017)

Moin Hallo, 

ich möchte gerne den Wert aus meiner Datenbank auslesen der den Wert mit der id = 1 hat. Allerdings bekomme ich einen Fehler. You have an Error in Your SQL Syntax;

Hier einmal der SQL Abfrage Befehl.


```
String Sql="Select * from " + jTextField1.getText() + "where id = 1 ";
```


----------



## mrBrown (28. Sep 2017)

Vor „where“ fehlt ein Leerzeichen.

Es ist btw ziemlich gefährlich, Querys so zusammen zu bauen...


----------



## Don_Beckmann (28. Sep 2017)

Hallo und danke für deinen Hinweis. Allerdings löst dies noch nicht mein Problem. Ich habe mal einen Screenshot geschossen und hoffe das kann weiter helfen.


----------



## Don_Beckmann (28. Sep 2017)

[QUOTE="
Es ist btw ziemlich gefährlich, Querys so zusammen zu bauen...[/QUOTE]

Also sollen die getText Abfragen eher in einen String den ich dann Abfrage ?


----------



## Thallius (28. Sep 2017)

Ich glaube Du verwechselst da irgendwie was. Also 150x ist die Linie und damit sicher nicht der Tabellenname oder? Die richtige Syntax ist 

SELECT `column_name1`,`column_name2`, ...  FROM table_name WHERE `column_name` = id

und da solltest Du mal deine Daten passend einsetzen.

Gruß

Claus


----------



## Thallius (28. Sep 2017)

Es hilft übrigens ungemein wenn man erstmal mySQL so alleine lernt indem man die Queries in der mysql-shell verwendet. Es gleich in einer App einzubauen birgt einfach zu viele Fehlerquellen.


----------



## mrBrown (28. Sep 2017)

Thallius hat gesagt.:


> Es hilft übrigens ungemein wenn man erstmal mySQL so alleine lernt indem man die Queries in der mysql-shell verwendet. Es gleich in einer App einzubauen birgt einfach zu viele Fehlerquellen.


Noch mehr bringt es, nicht die MySQl-shell zu nutzen, wenn man gar kein MySQL nutzt^^
Sinnvoller wäre es, einfach SQL zu lernen...


----------



## Joose (29. Sep 2017)

Don_Beckmann hat gesagt.:


> Also sollen die getText Abfragen eher in einen String den ich dann Abfrage ?


Nein sondern Prepared Statements verwenden 
Und darüber dann die Parameter setzen. Baust du dir deine SQL Statements so zusammen wie oben sind sie anfällig für SqlInjection!


----------

